# Ugly Baby Tortoises!!!



## PATMAN (Apr 16, 2010)

Ugly baby tortoises?! That's not possible is it! Of course not!

I'll let you decide when you see these pictures of my new baby Russians I received from Danny last week.


----------



## Laura (Apr 16, 2010)

until i saw the pic of all 3 in your hand.. I thought they were much bigger!


----------



## Isa (Apr 16, 2010)

They are adorable and beautiful  I love baby tortoises!


----------



## terryo (Apr 16, 2010)

They're so tiny! and....so cute.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 16, 2010)

no cheeks to pinch, but if they had them, i would be all over it!


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 17, 2010)

When i saw this thread i didntknow wether to read it or not.. obviously i did, and they r stunning, really beautiful xx


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 17, 2010)

They are adorable! They all look very different and unique


----------



## Crazybirds (Apr 17, 2010)

Small Medium Large!!! Sweet babies!


----------



## Candy (Apr 17, 2010)

There's no such thing as an ugly baby anything, babies are all cute especially those that you got from Danny. Of course I would expect that of Danny's tortoises.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep! Ugly all right!!!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so jealous!!!! I want ugly babies like yours!!!! too adorable for words!!!


----------

